# Motobecane SL single speed



## sokyroadie (Jan 8, 2006)

Shameless plug  my Motobecane SL bike that I converted to SS is for sale in the classifieds. I will sell the frameset separately if anyone is interested.
http://classifieds.mtbr.com/cgi-bin...sults_format=long&db_id=64419&query=retrieval

Thanks,
Jeff


----------

